
Influencers Say Instagram Is Biased Against Plus-Size Bodies; They May Be Right - tech-historian
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/laurenstrapagiel/influencers-say-instagram-is-more-likely-to-remove-photos
======
verdverm
Is it Instagra, or society and the feedback loop we train for their ranking
algo?

